
Show HN: Perf Track – Analyze performance of sites that use frameworks - MrAwesomeSauce
https://perf-track.web.app/angular
======
MrAwesomeSauce
I've been doing research into how well sites that use popular JavaScript
frameworks and libraries perform and built this to make it easier for anyone
to see.

This probably goes without saying, but perf.track isn't an exercise to compare
the performance of frameworks against each other. There are way too many
variables that need to be considered before that can be done, and I built this
to instead provide trends and insight to both framework authors and
developers.

